

New Google Maps Sucks - dennisgorelik
http://www.seroundtable.com/new-google-maps-coming-18139.html

======
matt_heimer
I felt the same about the mobile version when they merged maps with
navigation. I reverted to the version of maps that shipped with my phone
(Galaxy Nexus). Maybe I'm resisting change but the maps updates seem to suck
lately.

